# Rumor: GeForce RTX 3090 Pricing to Arrive Around the $2,000 Mark



## Raevenlord (Aug 17, 2020)

A user on ChipHell going by the alias Alienxzy posted a screenshot taken from an alleged insider account with information regarding plans for next-gen RTX 3090 as fabricated by NVIDIA's AIB partner Colorful. According to the original information, posted on ChipHell as a screenshot, Colorful will be releasing two high-end versions of the RTX 3090 graphics card, in the form of the Vulcan (air-cooled) and Neptune (hybrid cooling) models. According to it, and when the text is parsed through a translator, the tentative pricing for NVIDIA's next-gen is slated at CNY 13,999 (online selling) for the Vulcan X OC, and CNY 12,999 (again online selling) for the Neptune. These translate to roughly $2,000 for the high-end Vulcan X OC and (strangely, for a hybrid, water-cooled version) $1875 for the Neptune. Another pricing of CNY 12,000 is mentioned for the Vulcan ($1,730), so that might actually be the real pricing (and makes more sense compared to the Neptune).

Some more information is present on the rumor-mill-powering post, such as a 5 V RGB capability that pairs the graphics cards' lighting with that of the motherboard (and vice-versa), as well as improved in-card display for the Vulcan X; meanwhile, sales of the Neptune graphics card for the previous generation were reportedly low, which is why its pricing is reportedly being revised close to its introduction, which will be in the same ballpark of the Vulcan X OC. If true, this should set the pricing trend for NVIDIA's expected top offering in the RTX 3000 series, and it's creeping ever higher - the cost to have a generation's best performer is becoming more and more (insert descriptor here). Even considering NVIDIA's all but guaranteed Founders' Edition, we're looking at a steep pricing landscape. Do please note the rumor tag on the title of the news post, as this isn't confirmed information in any way or form. Images below for the Vulcan X and Neptune are merely representative of current generation's offerings.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Nater (Aug 17, 2020)

That will be a HUGE boon to the consoles.  Insanity.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 17, 2020)

In current climate even $1000 is too much for GPU now if the rumoured $2000 is correct then just forget about it.


----------



## narta (Aug 17, 2020)

Leaks to test the water for reactions

Here is a reaction.

Nope.


----------



## dicktracy (Aug 17, 2020)

Came from a random poster from ChipHell. ROFL


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Just buy it................


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey I posted that first! haha


----------



## M2B (Aug 17, 2020)

The more you buy, the more you save.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 17, 2020)

Can confirm 3090 will be 24GB and 3080 will be 10GB.


----------



## DarwiN (Aug 17, 2020)

You'll be surprised how many people basically have "unlimited" money these days. These will be selling even if the price is 4000€.. Of course also the supply will be limited, so the initial price should help maintain stock.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 17, 2020)

It was a matter of time before investors start questioning why NVidia is giving away new performance for the same price year-over-year.  Turing was the first big change.  It's over now, fun and games are done.


----------



## narta (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> It was a matter of time before investors start questioning why NVidia is giving away new performance for the same price year-over-year.  Turing was the first big change.  It's over now, fun and games are done.



Not until the fat (figuratively speaking) lady (AMD) sings. 

Nvidia either will "unlock" performance or cut prices.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 17, 2020)

narta said:


> Not until the fat (figuratively speaking) lady (AMD) sings.
> 
> Nvidia either will "unlock" performance or cut prices.



This isn't NVidia vs AMD (vs Intel).  It's investors versus you and your ability to have fun. Bad times for investors = bad times for you.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> It was a matter of time before investors start questioning why NVidia is giving away new performance for the same price year-over-year.  Turing was the first big change.  It's over now, fun and games are done.



I think Nvidia can see the four horsemen of the apocalypse approaching and priced accordingly.


----------



## Mayclore (Aug 17, 2020)

In this economy.

Right.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> In current climate even $1000 is too much for GPU now if the rumoured $2000 is correct then just forget about it.



You are technically wrong simply because of the fact that the 2080ti managed to sell relatively well so the climate allows such pricing, I've said this many times before, the prices are set by consumers. And by the looks of things, there is room for yet another price hike it seems.



mouacyk said:


> It was a matter of time before investors start questioning why NVidia is giving away new performance for the same price year-over-year.



600 series Kepler was probably the last time that happened, ever since then an increase in performance was associated with a price hike as well, larger or smaller.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 17, 2020)

Thats to much for my taste, hope RDNA2 gives some competition


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> You are technically wrong simply because of the fact that the 2080ti managed to sell relatively well so the climate allows such pricing,



That was nearly 3 years ago. Many people's circumstances have changed since then.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> That was nearly 3 years ago. Many people's circumstances have changed since then.



We'll see, everyone says the same every time a new generation arrives yet here we with ever increasing prices.

Remember that people bought Titan Vs which were 3000$, Nvidia knows very well who their target audience is and if they are willing to pay these sums of money, they tested the waters a while ago.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> We'll see, everyone says the same every time a new generation arrives yet here we with ever increasing prices.



As long as the credit market stays afloat so will everything else. I know people with golden glowing credit records who have been refused credit this year. 
We'll see how sales go after launch.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> We'll see, everyone says the same every time a new generation arrives yet here we with ever increasing prices.
> 
> Remember that people bought Titan Vs which were 3000$.


There's ever increasing *incremental* prices, then there's *exponential* increases. It looks like we are in lean times and luxury will be charged accordingly. That's an increase difference anyone can feel.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 17, 2020)

Kidney market will be busy after the launch.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 17, 2020)

With 24GB VRAM (If it is true), the 3090 will be the spritial replacement of RTX Titan. If it sells for $2000 it would actually be cheaper, as RTX Titan with 24GB VRAM and full Turing die goes for $2500.

My theory is Nvidia is pushing for folks who usually just buy the xx80Ti to get Titan level performance. Also they will release the 3080/3180 with 10GB of VRAM that will be faster than 2080Ti. In this way Nvidia gets the most of money from people who usually buys xx80Ti either stepping up one tier to Titan level, or upgrading from previous xx80 / xx70. 

Part of me believe there will be a xx80 Super ater. Most likely Nvidia will leave enough performance segmentation between the xx90 and xx80 to counter for Big Navi.


----------



## Razrback16 (Aug 17, 2020)

If it's a dual gpu card, I may be interested. If it's single GPU, I'll be looking for used Turing cards.


----------



## R0H1T (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Just buy it................









*"The more you buy, the more you save"*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> It was a matter of time before investors start questioning why NVidia is giving away new performance for the same price year-over-year.  Turing was the first big change.  It's over now, fun and games are done.


Yes because most buy those card's, they're a single figured percentage of what is actually bought , most went 2060)2070 at the most and actually mid to low takes way more than half the buying market.

So yeah more performance ,more money, except the buying public largely makes it's own decisions and 2k cards won't sell well I garauntee it.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> With 24GB VRAM (If it is true), the 3090 will be the spritial replacement of RTX Titan. If it sells for $2000 it would actually be cheaper, as RTX Titan with 24GB VRAM and full Turing die goes for $2500.
> 
> My theory is Nvidia is pushing for folks who usually just buy the xx80Ti to get Titan level performance. Also they will release the 3080/3180 with 10GB of VRAM that will be faster than 2080Ti. In this way Nvidia gets the most of money from people who usually buys xx80Ti either stepping up one tier to Titan level, or upgrading from previous xx80 / xx70.
> 
> Part of me believe there will be a xx80 Super ater. Most likely Nvidia will leave enough performance segmentation between the xx90 and xx80 to counter for Big Navi.



New card, new case, new cooling because the new card will toast anything around it. Isn't new tech great!


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> New card, new case, new cooling because the new card will toast anything around it. Isn't new tech great!


Performance is going forward. Engineering and technology is being pushed to the max. Besides the price I really don't know what to complain about. Maybe you should apply to be Nvidia engineer and let us see what you come up with?


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Aug 17, 2020)

Simply ludicrous.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> New card, new case, new cooling because the new card will toast anything around it. Isn't new tech great!


Some will need a new PSU too if the rumours hold any truth 3x8pin or 1x12pin special with a higher current handling grade of wiring.

300/450Watts isn't negligible, or at the moment a fact though.


----------



## Anymal (Aug 17, 2020)

Eh, rumor, Chinese company, the card is not even in market,.... no worries, amd will save us as with ryzen.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 17, 2020)

Thats a lot. Could it be this one's on the expensive and limited volume wise tsmc node and the rest of the product stack made on the cheaper samsung node?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 17, 2020)

Legacy-ZA said:


> Simply ludicrous.



What's the matter, Colonel Sandurz? Chicken?


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Performance is going forward. Engineering and technology is being pushed to the max. Besides the price I really don't know what to complain about. Maybe you should apply to be Nvidia engineer and let us see what you come up with?



You've got me wrong, I wasn't knocking anything. I was merely pointing out the obvious 
Retired from Engineering a while back. Thanks all the same.


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 17, 2020)

AMD here I come , just beyond crazy asking that kinda of money..


----------



## B-Real (Aug 17, 2020)

So this won't be a Titan card, but a 3080Ti replacement? Or will there be a 3080Ti too?



DarwiN said:


> You'll be surprised how many people basically have "unlimited" money these days. These will be selling even if the price is 4000€.. Of course also the supply will be limited, so the initial price should help maintain stock.


Nope, they will not. 2000 series was also a bad seller.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 17, 2020)

big navi 2 looking good these days


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 17, 2020)

you should get 2, it will be cheaper that way


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Some will need a new PSU too if the rumours hold any truth 3x8pin or 1x12pin special with a higher current handling grade of wiring.
> 
> 300/450Watts isn't negligible, or at the moment a fact though.



Your right!  Didn't TPU show the new rumoured connector a while back.??
And I've been knocked already for suggesting people will need to upgrade components.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 17, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> big navi 2 looking good these days




As for non-existing? lol

If Navi21 is very competeive versus Ampere flagship, you can bet your sweet as$ that AMD will price it similar to Nvidia's flagship.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Eh, rumor, Chinese company, the card is not even in market,.... no worries, amd will save us as with ryzen.


Well I think you meant Navi because Ryzens need 64 cores to get a few FPS on crysis(sacrilegious auto correct)

@Hemmingstamp fan's tend to flame any such points. It's Just the way, despite many a thread wherein a dinky shite PSU is getting kicked to fff# by a new GPU.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Your right!  Didn't TPU show the new rumoured connector a while back.??
> And I've been knocked already for suggesting people will need to upgrade components.


GPUs used to come with a 2x molex -> 6pin PCIe connector.   If the 12pin connector materializes, it's more likely new GPUs will just ship with a similar adapter, for 3x PCIe 8pins -> 12pin PCIe connector.  New PSU on top of the already insane GPU prices?  That can't go well.


----------



## birdie (Aug 17, 2020)

Why do TPU short polls almost always suck immensely? Where's the answer, "I'm not into buying high-end GPUs/I never buy them, so I don't care"? Now hundreds of people who run iGPU/GTX 1650/RTX 5500 will say No to this poll but they've never intended to buy anything which costs more than $200.

Now this news piece title is a load of bullocks: _the RTX 3090 will not be priced $2000 even according to this news piece itself_ which is talking about two heavily modified custom solutions which are always sold at a premium.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> GPUs used to come with a 2x molex -> 6pin PCIe connector.   If the 12pin connector materializes, it's more likely new GPUs will just ship with a similar adapter, for 2x PCIe 8pins -> 12pin PCIe connector.  New PSU on top of the already insane GPU prices?  That can't go well.


3x 8pin to 12 pin you mean?.


----------



## chris.london (Aug 17, 2020)

If the top 3090s cost $1800, the entry level should be around $1400 which is in line with previous rumours (20% more expensive than previous gen). People who bought the 2080 Ti will buy this too. I may too. It all depends on what I get for my money. 60% extra performance for 20% more money sounds reasonable to me. But I also wouldn’t mind if AMD could surprise us with something even better.


----------



## Fleurious (Aug 17, 2020)

Seems high even for nVidia.  

As nice as it would be to get a high end gpu I am happy with my 1070ti that i got a good deal on.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> @Hemmingstamp fan's tend to flame any such points. It's Just the way, despite many a thread wherein a dinky shite PSU is getting kicked to fff# by a new GPU.



I thought we were all adults here


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

chris.london said:


> 60% extra performance for 20% more money sounds reasonable to me.



People think in a funny way, question is, will you think the same after a few generations of 20% more money ?


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> People think in a funny way, question is, will you think the same after a few generations of 20% more money ?



If Nvidia bought up all the competition there won't be much choice.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I thought we were all adults here


Well I think a few youths pass through, some might linger but I am certain even jay2cents kids are Not getting a 3090 for Christmas.

Imagine the Titans price.

And the lower teir cards are starting to sound a bit expensive without even being price leaked yet.

I can't see Nvidia dominating to that degree personally @Hemmingstamp


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> If Nvidia bought up all the competiotion there won't be much choice.



I don't know, there's always a choice when it comes down to this sort of stuff. You can just say no, people buy these to play Warzone or Fortnite or whatever else is popular these days, you can live without a 2000$ video card. If you can't say no to that, we're doomed either way.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 17, 2020)

This just might be the time all the fanboys and strong advocates for nV be starting to fill my pockets with money and gifted newly released catds


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> GPUs used to come with a 2x molex -> 6pin PCIe connector.   If the 12pin connector materializes, it's more likely new GPUs will just ship with a similar adapter, for 3x PCIe 8pins -> 12pin PCIe connector.  New PSU on top of the already insane GPU prices?  That can't go well.



See what *theoneandonlymrk *stated. If a new PSU is needed I can't see it going down well.


----------



## chris.london (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> People think in a funny way, question is, will you think the same after a few generations of 20% more money ?


Yes. FYI nVidia’s been doing this for a few generations now. People still buy nVidia cards, so I guess they are ok with it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

chris.london said:


> Yes. FYI nVidia’s been doing this for a few generations now. People still buy nVidia cards, so I guess they are ok with it.



*Hemmingstamp*

There you go, you didn't believe me when I said that's how it works.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't see these selling for $2000. I could see them price at $1500 for FE.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I don't know, there's always a choice when it comes down to this sort of stuff. You can just say no, people buy these to play Warzone or Fortnite or whatever else is popular these days, you can live without a 2000$ video card. If you can't say no to that, we're doomed either way.



I agree with you 110%.  If you make an income from a $2000 card that's all well and good. But for gaming alone, errr, nah.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 17, 2020)

This just might be the time all the fanboys and strong advocates for nV be starting to fill my pockets with money and gifted newly released cards. I mean , thAt price looks to be a triple inflated royalty over the added value above for actually manufacturing it plus profit. Yeeeeeii...!


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> *Hemmingstamp*
> 
> There you go, you didn't believe me when I said that's how it works.



LOL, I'm fully aware of how it works 
FYI, I don't buy into hype of any kind. I took me till now to purchase an RTX card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

chris.london said:


> Yes. FYI nVidia’s been doing this for a few generations now. People still buy nVidia cards, so I guess they are ok with it.


That's how you see it?

Can you imagine the number of 1080tis(actually , like the 8800 a legend card) that sold relative to the 2080Ti(meh for the money)?.

They can set whatever price they want yes but the market Will and Is reacting.

There's rumours of two other new discrete GPU maker's now and Intel are on the job as we speak.
More money=more performance/20% at that.
Market=Reacted.


----------



## harm9963 (Aug 17, 2020)

A FOOL AND HIS MONEY ARE SOON PARTED,   paid $629 for a new 1080Ti,  theirs noting left to gaped.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nater said:


> That will be a HUGE boon to the consoles.  Insanity.



Yeah because you need the top end card to game, right?

Looking at the lower segments, 1080ti performance can soon be had for under 400 bucks, most likely. Above that you have 2080S for 500-ish. I'm not sure how that isn't progress, despite the fact top end cards keep increasing their lead and get a price hike to match. That was the case with 2080ti, it is the case now, and it has ALWAYS been the case for the halo product(s). What's new?

Besides, its an x90 so stop whining, you get a higher number for your money 

Or... just don't buy it, you know. I must say the current stack leak that looks most credible, isn't exactly the most mouth watering to me. Even completely disregarding pricing.. and lots of info still missing.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> That's how you see it?
> 
> Can you imagine the number of 1080tis(actually , like the 8800 a legend card) that sold relative to the 2080Ti(meh for the money)?.
> 
> ...



They never wanted to sell many 2080ti's because they didn't have any. They had substantial delays, a bad batch and overall not the greatest of yields if you consider the humongous size of the die. You and I both know the thing wasn't readily available not because people bought them like hotcakes, but simply because there weren't any. Same story as Radeon VII really, or Vega early days. New tech, big chip, its always the same story.

This 3090 is very similar and the price tag also underlines Navi hasn't got anything on it, unless ppl believe AMD will price something along these lines... Not even remotely close, I think.

They (NV) now need a big die on a new node (!) and they'll likely feed on the failed Titan Ampere's (Titania? ) for it. That's not gonna be a huge stack of gpus, and on top of that, they'll need to source new top-end memory for it as well.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Market=Reacted.



That's '*Meerkat's'* in the UK mate, you know that


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 17, 2020)

This changes everything!!!...I'm getting two, one as a back up.


----------



## DuxCro (Aug 17, 2020)

You know what? I could buy this card even if it did cost that much. I'm from EU so it will be €2000 or more here. But after paying that much, i would feel guilt and i wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> This changes everything!!!...I'm getting two, one as a back up.



Just get 8 for the rumoured upcoming Octa-SLI


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Just get 8 for the rumoured upcoming Octa-SLI



That'd be a screamer lol


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 17, 2020)

The price does tend to imply they aren't that worried about Big Navi.

Eek, the horror!


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> They never wanted to sell many 2080ti's because they didn't have any. They had substantial delays, a bad batch and overall not the greatest of yields if you consider the humongous size of the die. You and I both know the thing wasn't readily available not because people bought them like hotcakes, but simply because there weren't any. Same story as Radeon VII really, or Vega early days. New tech, big chip, its always the same story.


The low yield makes sense, as that would also explain the high RMA rate of 2080 Tis.  Because they didn't have enough to sell, they were letting partially tested chips onto the market to lock consumers in and let customer service deal with it.  These consumers were diehard fans -- they would go through multiple RMA's just to get a working one too.


----------



## murr (Aug 17, 2020)

No thanks. I can do a lot more with 2 grand then get a couple more FPS.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> The low yield makes sense, as that would also explain the high RMA rate of 2080 Tis.  Because they didn't have enough to sell, they were letting partially tested chips onto the market to lock consumers in and let customer service deal with it.  These consumers were diehard fans -- they would go through multiple RMA's just to get a working one too.



Naturally, random people and Nvidia wil categorically deny this


----------



## HD64G (Aug 17, 2020)

3080 will end up priced close to $1000 and the 3080Ti/3090 close to $1500 with a special version having double the VRAM and maybe a BIOS unlocked for OC for $2000. My 5c.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That'd be a screamer lol


We would need to get 8x Nvidia 12pin PCI-e power cables, Jensen Huang would have an orgasm


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah because you need the top end card to game, right?
> 
> Looking at the lower segments, 1080ti performance can soon be had for under 400 bucks, most likely. Above that you have 2080S for 500-ish. I'm not sure how that isn't progress, despite the fact top end cards keep increasing their lead and get a price hike to match. That was the case with 2080ti, it is the case now, and it has ALWAYS been the case for the halo product(s). What's new?
> 
> ...


I went with same tier , it's clear the only GPU they had that could be called a 2080ti was too big to make many of before they made it.
They're goal was to retain top spot only, but it's not mine/ our fault Nvidia couldn't make an 80 series card that was good enough to sell and actually possible to manufacture in numbers.

They set the naming scheme,the design and node.

And though I understand and mostly agree with your points it's certainly not true to say they don't want to sell many.

In an ideal situation and world they would have been very happy to sell four times the amount of 2080ti's.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> We would need to get 8x Nvidia 12pin PCI-e power cables, Jensen Huang would have an orgasm



I was thinking more along the lines of your own nuclear power plant


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 17, 2020)

Whelp, I hope that some of this is not true but I had a feeling the new top in 'gamer' card was gonna be around the $1500 mark.  Looks like they are going beyond that.  I will have to see reviews to figure out which one I am getting this round as I am a little skeptical of spending that much for the top end unless it seriously makes a huge performance difference.  $1200 was already a bit of a swallow especially because I intend to rebuild my rigs cooling this round with the new card (Water block cost etc lol).


----------



## Shinkiro (Aug 17, 2020)

M2B said:


> The more you buy, the more you save.



Ill take six!


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 17, 2020)

I think everyone needs to remember that Jensen never really commits to a price until shortly before he goes on stage. That's always the last thing that he holds to his chest and doesn't communicate.

I'm sure all these prices are placeholder prices.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Just get 8 for the rumoured upcoming Octa-SLI



Going balls to the wall with your titanium credit card, your cooling equipment and your electricity bill just to play your games at 16K 240 Hz. In HDR.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 17, 2020)

I'll buy that for a dollar  

But If this rumor is true, then this is me right now:






I had hoped for rtx 2080 ti prices that launched from 999 usd, but if RTX 3090 really are the card to take over from 2080 TI and launched for 2000 usd, my dream of ending 2020 with a big bang of a new pc is crushed or at least downgraded to a RTX 3080 none TI.

But then again. 24 GB vram is Titan territory and other rumors has spoken of a 20 gb vram card and leaks seems to confirm rtx 3080 will have 10 gb vram. So there might be a rtx 3080 ti with 20 gb vram. To settle to hole between 3090 and 3080.

Also one time ngreedia all ways ngreedia. Let's hope AMD RDNA2 can do to nvidia what zen 2 dit to Intel. Preventing stupidly high prices.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 17, 2020)

GhostRyder said:


> Whelp, I hope that some of this is not true but I had a feeling the new top in 'gamer' card was gonna be around the $1500 mark.  Looks like they are going beyond that.  I will have to see reviews to figure out which one I am getting this round as I am a little skeptical of spending that much for the top end unless it seriously makes a huge performance difference.  $1200 was already a bit of a swallow especially because I intend to rebuild my rigs cooling this round with the new card (Water block cost etc lol).



Look at the upside! Your water cooling will relatively be a lot less expensive than last gen


----------



## M2B (Aug 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Same story as Radeon VII really, or Vega early days. New



What if I told you 2080Ti has sold more than the 400$ 5700XT...


----------



## Recus (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> The low yield makes sense, as that would also explain the high RMA rate of 2080 Tis.  Because they didn't have enough to sell, they were letting partially tested chips onto the market to lock consumers in and let customer service deal with it.  These consumers were diehard fans -- they would go through multiple RMA's just to get a working one too.



And entire Navi lineup was partially tested chips since Navi has higher RMA. But it was denied by diehard fans.

About price, AMD selling CPU for $4000 so if you are better than competitor you can ask more for luxury stuff.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 17, 2020)

M2B said:


> What if I told you 2080Ti has sold more than the 400$ 5700XT...



That kinda just spells out how sad 5700XT sales were


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm just waiting for a sneaky hike in online retail taxes to crush most people's dreams. Regardless of the cards RRP.


----------



## john_ (Aug 17, 2020)

Shareholders and analysts are celebrating. Nvidia's share price is at $495.70, up $33.


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Aug 17, 2020)

WOW $2K? Jensen, U greedy Leather jacket lover. Life's gonna get tough:




Ngreedia survivor: "Turing, 1st kidney gone, Ampere, 2nd kidney sold. But hey, gaming at 4K/120fps looks amazing!"


----------



## john_ (Aug 17, 2020)

Recus said:


> And entire Navi lineup was partially tested chips since Navi has higher RMA. But it was denied by diehard fans.


 Lower than that of 2080 Ti.



Recus said:


> About price, AMD selling CPU for $4000 so if you are better than competitor you can ask more for luxury stuff.


AMD is selling at $4000 a chip that is killing the competitor's $10000 model. If AMD was selling that chip at $14000, then yes, you would have been right. But here your example is completely wrong.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

RedelZaVedno said:


> WOW $2K? Jensen, U greedy Leather jacket lover. Life's gonna get tough:
> 
> View attachment 165812
> Ngreedia survivor: "Turing, 1st kidney gone, Ampere, 2nd kidney sold. But hey, gaming at 4K/120fps looks amazing!"



Just a kindey??? Rumours suggest these cards might cost an *arm and a leg* at least


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 17, 2020)

RedelZaVedno said:


> WOW $2K? Jensen, U greedy Leather jacket lover. Life's gonna get tough:
> 
> View attachment 165812
> Ngreedia survivor: "Turing, 1st kidney gone, Ampere, 2nd kidney sold. But hey, gaming at 4K/120fps looks amazing!"



Is that Tim Cook? Even he can't afford it!


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Just a kindey??? Rumours suggest these cards might cost an *arm and a leg* at least


I dunno... haven't heard of replacement kidneys yet, but prosthetics do exist.


----------



## okbuddy (Aug 17, 2020)

the price's really good, they put tons of things into it, those don't have money need to earn a little more, to become a upper-middle, not that hard innit


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> I dunno... haven't heard of replacement kidneys yet, but prosthetics do exist.



Joking aside, there was an uproar with the prices of last gen cards. I didn't buy into the hype, instead kept any eye on performance..........And purchased a 1080 ti instead


----------



## medi01 (Aug 17, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> *"The more you buy, the more you save"*




Titan RTX is 2'500.

So, 1999 for 3090 is extreme value.

Logical?


----------



## Recus (Aug 17, 2020)

john_ said:


> Lower than that of 2080 Ti.
> 
> 
> AMD is selling at $4000 a chip that is killing the competitor's $10000 model. If AMD was selling that chip at $14000, then yes, you would have been right. But here your example is completely wrong.



I meant 3990X. 

Anyway if 3090 is $2000 let's say RDNA2 will be $1200 and everyone will say how cheat it is though $1200 for 2080 Ti is too expensive?


----------



## ebivan (Aug 17, 2020)

Haha, I see all of you saying "no, never" and two months from now I see half of you bragging about your 3090s... 
Just stop supporting them and stop buying that shit. Its not nvidias fault that they can raise prizes more and more, they are a company, making money is what they do.
Its up to you to show that you wont pay these ridiculus prizes!


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

ebivan said:


> Haha, I see all of you saying "no, never" and two months from now I see half of you bragging about your 3090s...



Nope. I might salivate a little though. Then go and buy a 2080 tI.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

john_ said:


> Shareholders and analysts are celebrating. Nvidia's share price is at $495.70, up $33.



It's probably more because of the ARM thing, I doubt most investors care or that they waste their time looking at leaks about how they're gonna have 2000$ video cards.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 17, 2020)

RDNA2 cost at the right price is going to make a K i l l i n g in sales, if Nvidia chooses these kinds of high high prices lol


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Aug 17, 2020)

Joking aside, NGreedia is a market maker and such pricing if true is a death sentence for PC gaming, especially if lower tier GPUs follow the top tier rise. Ordinary people will just buy a XBoX/PS5 or ticket for Stadia-like streaming service and call it a day. You can build solid 6C/12T/16gb/480GB SSD APU PC for work inside 500$ budget and get  XBoX X/PS5 for 400-500 bucks. Half the price Jensen wants for his top tier card. 700$ is my upper limit for what I'm willing to pay for GPU and I expect it to be at least 50% faster than the consoles. If not, Ampere will be one more generation to skip.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> It's probably more because of the ARM thing.



A sale the former Co-owner of ARM doesn't want to happen.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> A sale the former Co-owner of ARM doesn't want to happen.



Because they know very well who is Nvidia and how they operate. I've said this in the original story, I fear for a world where Nvidia has their hands on practically every mobile and embedded device.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

RedelZaVedno said:


> people will just buy a XBoX/PS5 or ticket for Stadia-like streaming service and call it a day.



I disagree, Many in awe of the new shiny will press the free money credit button.



Vya Domus said:


> Because they know very well who is Nvidia and how they operate. I've said this in the original story, I fear for a world where Nvidia has their hands on practically every mobile and embedded device.



That's similar to what the Co-owner stated. It was a pretty damning interview I might add. Not that many listen to reason these days.


----------



## Manoa (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't know what the fus is about, I have a 500$ 780 Ti classified kingpin I buyed in 2014 and im running 90% of games in 4K with everything on highest.... I don't think it is a good idee to buy 2000$ card for that 1 or 2 games...


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Nope. I might salivate a little though. Then go and buy a 2080 ti.



That'll teach them!


----------



## TheEndIsNear (Aug 17, 2020)

I have enough money.  Will I buy one.  No. Ridiculous.  I'm trying to pay my house and car off early to be ready for the coming economic collapse of the U.S.  I still wouldn't buy it though.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 17, 2020)

RedelZaVedno said:


> Joking aside, NGreedia is a market maker and such pricing if true is a death sentence for PC gaming, especially if lower tier GPUs follow the top tier rise. Ordinary people will just buy a XBoX/PS5 or ticket for Stadia-like streaming service and call it a day. You can build solid 6C/12T/16gb/480GB SSD APU PC for work inside 500$ budget and get  XBoX X/PS5 for 400-500 bucks. Half the price Jensen wants for his top tier card. 700$ is my upper limit for what I'm willing to pay for GPU and I expect it to be at least 50% faster than the consoles. If not, Ampere will be one more generation to skip.


A death sentence to Nvidia PC gaming and a resurgence for Radeon PC Gaming.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 17, 2020)

Some random dude posts a random price tag that he pulled out of his... and suddenly bunch of folks jump the ngreedia train like it's set in stone. 
We all know Jensen makes last minute calls when it comes to pricing. We don't even know if 3090 or whatever it's called even exists.
Two weeks until announcement. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 17, 2020)

But that's the excitement of it all. RNDA2 & Ampere are finally coming!!!


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I disagree, Many in awe of the new shiny will press the free money credit button.


Not the people who buy xx50/xx60/xx70 level GPUs and that's the large majority of Ngreedia sales. I bet that Ampere will sell like shit if xx60 is priced above 350 bucks. Value buyers are not stupid. They'll look at what they get for 400 bucks. 8C CPU/16 GB GDDR6/1TB NVME SSD/12TFLOPS GPU on one side and 11-12 TFLOPS GPU alone on the other for the same price... Jensen will have a tough sell on his hands


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 17, 2020)

Manoa said:


> I don't know what the fus is about, I have a 500$ 780 Ti classified kingpin I buyed in 2014 and im running 90% of games in 4K with everything on highest



I reeeeeeeealy doubt that. I can run most of the games in 4K with my 1080 if I tweak the settings heavily but some of them are simply a no go.


----------



## YouLop09 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Just buy it................


nope thanks


----------



## SaLaDiN666 (Aug 17, 2020)

Folks, no reason to get angry just because you are poor. Buy what you can afford. Easy. I do not yell at Apple or Ferrari. So I buy an android and Bmw instead.


----------



## Kokotas (Aug 17, 2020)

1) Leak a rumor that your flagship will cost $2k.
2) Everyone: WTF, that's too much.
3) Actually release your flagship at $1700.
4) Everyone: Now that's much better.
5) Profit.


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Aug 17, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Some random dude posts a random price tag that he pulled out of his... and suddenly bunch of folks jump the ngreedia train like it's set in stone.
> We all know Jensen makes last minute calls when it comes to pricing. We don't even know if 3090 or whatever it's called even exists.
> Two weeks until announcement. We'll find out soon enough.


That's how manufacturers test waters. Throw a "leak" to see response. Plus that's the way to prepare your consumers for price hikes. Let's say consumer 2080TI+60% 24GB GPU comes out with a price tag of $1,500 without previous 2K "leak", ppl would go crazy. On the other hand, If you throw a bone first, stating that this GPU will cost 2 grand and then it turns out to be "just" $1,5K, majority will say, well $1,5K isn't so bad. One of the oldest marketing tricks in the book. I'm almost certain we're getting unknowingly prepped for yet another price gouging. I think that's stupid in current economic environment, but hey, who am I to talk, Jensen is a billionaire not me


----------



## dicktracy (Aug 17, 2020)

Unconfirmed. Even if it's true, HEDT CPUs are selling for that much and no one bats an eye. A GPU, which is significantly more powerful and useful than a CPU, cannot charge that much as well? Blasphemy.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 17, 2020)

RedelZaVedno said:


> I'm almost certain we're getting unknowingly prepped



I... I have to say that I just read that so wrongly


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 17, 2020)

What is the overall difference between the 3080, 3080TI and the 3090?


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 17, 2020)

Manoa said:


> I don't know what the fus is about, I have a 500$ 780 Ti classified kingpin I buyed in 2014 and im running 90% of games in 4K with everything on highest.... I don't think it is a good idee to buy 2000$ card for that 1 or 2 games...



yeah no, a GTX780Ti underperforms to a GTX1060, that does not do 4k in anythign remotely modern and certainly not at higher settings.


----------



## Gameslove (Aug 17, 2020)

So, hope the GeForce RTX 3070 will cost 350 - 400 $ according to october release.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 17, 2020)

Nah... it's called the RTX 3090 because its launch price will be $3090.


----------



## robert3892 (Aug 17, 2020)

The price for existing RTX2080ti cards have been too high. I really hope AMD can release a video card with better performance than an RTX 2080ti at a much lower cost next month. If so I feel gamers will migrate to AMD not because AMD is much better but because they are more reasonable in cost.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 17, 2020)

If it really comes to it. I will buy another 1080Ti and tweet/whatsapp/googlehangouts/weibo/wechat@Nvidia a picture of my ebay invoice and pictures of my dual 1080Ti setup.


----------



## MDWiley (Aug 17, 2020)

They are out of their skulls if they think $2000 is remotely acceptable for a gaming GPU. I don’t care why it’s expensive. We should always demand reasonable pricing. $1000+ is offensively high, let alone $2000.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 17, 2020)

Even if I was rolling in money and had nothing better to do with it I still wouldn't drop $2k on a GPU.

But, I'm not rolling in money. I do have extra income because I'm not going out to stores to buy random things. I only absolutely visit the grocery store because the mandatory mask rules irritate me. I used to frequent Target once or twice a week for things. I've been in Target once in the past 2 months. Anything I absolutely need, I just order online now. I'm not doing frivolous spending now because I don't "window shop" as I walk through stores.

I can stomach the idea of spending maybe $500-600 on a nice higher-end card, but it appears those days are long gone. If a $500-600 range card can't provide a 60-70% performance jump over my 980Ti that's over 5 years old now, I have no need to move away from my 980Ti. It still gives me solid performance for the games I play.

So, here's hoping the high-end 3090 isn't really priced at the rumored $2k price range. Guess we wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## robert3892 (Aug 17, 2020)

Remember that this is a rumor. The price could be lower.


----------



## swaaye (Aug 17, 2020)

I wonder if they could release something at $10,000 and move it out.  I have a feeling  the market segment is there if the performance is adequately high relative to the other cards.  Not even ridiculously faster. Just say 2x faster?  It would be interesting.  They could put some really expensive tech into a product with margins like that.

On the other hand at $2000 if AMD was actually a threat, we'd see NV bringing some fancier stuff to gaming already like their own HBM2 configuration.


----------



## swirl09 (Aug 17, 2020)

Im not short on money, but that rumoured price is out-freaking-rageous. Thats about double the price of the 2080ti, which cost me a bit under 1 and a half grand. Ive purchased every ti, but if this thing is 2K USD, that would be probably 2 and a half grand here - *NOPE*!


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

swirl09 said:


> Im not short on money, but.............



Away with you, you Vulgarian


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 17, 2020)

Does anyone remember or have videos of the original reactions to 2080 Ti price reveal?  Or was NVidia smart enough not to do that in a live announcement?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 17, 2020)

It will come down to performance.

If the performance uplift is worth then people might pay (if there is a game compelling them to do so, or to drive their 4k monitors).  It seems like the 3090 is the Titan-level SKU for the market... and the 3080 and 3070 would be the sweet spot.

If the 3080 at ~$800 is faster than a 2080ti by the rumored 30% then these prices are actually pretty good.  If they are still insane at $1200 then we will have to wait for AMD (or intel LOL) to release something that will compete.  Nvidia top level SKUs have been stupidly priced for a long time now, so around $2k is not unheard of.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 17, 2020)

ebivan said:


> Haha, I see all of you saying "no, never" and two months from now I see half of you bragging about your 3090s...
> Just stop supporting them and stop buying that shit. Its not nvidias fault that they can raise prizes more and more, they are a company, making money is what they do.
> Its up to you to show that you wont pay these ridiculus prizes!


I think you mean prices. Prizes is something entirely different, unless you're saying Nvidia is so cheap that they might as well be giving these cards away...


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I can't see Nvidia dominating to that degree personally @Hemmingstamp



Unless the ARM sale goes through..........

Then another, then another, then another..........


----------



## Easo (Aug 17, 2020)

I really hope that this is nothing more than a rumour in the end. In the current economy it would be madness.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Does anyone remember or have videos of the original reactions to 2080 Ti price reveal?  Or was NVidia smart enough not to do that in a live announcement?



Same as we are seeing here I guess. I do recall the launch video. All tech launch video's have me laughing and rent-a-mob are easy to spot with the orgasmic over reaction.



Easo said:


> I really hope that this is nothing more than a rumour in the end. In the current economy it would be madness.



It's the age of the Haves and Have Nots I'm afraid.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 17, 2020)

Nvidia typically  has high price per entry.  Even my lowly RTX2060 was expensive as far as I'm concerned.  I'm not prepared to spend more than 600 US, after all I'm still at 1080/144.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2020)

Current prices of 2080ti's are laughable and this card replacing it, with a price increase, in this current economy? Nvidia stock: SELL. In all seriousness, I would hope high prices would backfire on Nvidia, though it probably won't. 

Fingers crossed AMD gives them actual competition this time around.


----------



## medi01 (Aug 17, 2020)

3090 might be used to create tier above 80ti, but cheaper than Titan (which is 2.5k for RTX by the way)
Going straight to 2k bucks is a bit harsh, though, 1500-ish would be right within milking reach.



SaLaDiN666 said:


> Buy what you can afford. Easy.


Stupid, not easy. Price/perf matters


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 17, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Because they know very well who is Nvidia and how they operate. I've said this in the original story, I fear for a world where Nvidia has their hands on practically every mobile and embedded device.


I couldn't imagine a world where I wouldn't want an arm phone but it's on the horizon, no walls please.

Damn I thought RISC V would never be on the cards in my phone.



Hemmingstamp said:


> Same as we are seeing here I guess. I do recall the launch video. All tech launch video's have me laughing and rent-a-mob are easy to spot with the orgasmic over reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the age of the Haves and Have Nots I'm afraid.


It always was, even back in the day some git had four 3Dfx in sync while I had a matrox 3d 1st gen.
I always owned one console, always the tech underdogs , sega, Sony , cd32 colecovision, my mate always had two or three and always better than mine.
There's always a bigger dog.

Just get what you need , the dream isn't usually worth it ,anyone who buys a 3080/90 and connects it to a random ass 1080p needs his head sorting, your monitor should cost at least half the price of your GPU to make sense.

Upgrade hemmingstamp!

Nvidia ,buy arm, imagine the lobbying going on in a few ,not one country.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> It always was, even back in the day some git had four 3Dfx in sync while I had a matrox 3d 1st gen.
> I always owned one console, always the tech underdogs , sega, Sony , cd32 colecovision, my mate always had two or three and always better than mine.
> There's always a bigger dog.



Haha. Luxury!
I recall the days of staring at the Atari 2600 in the local electronics store windows and drooling. Could never afford it.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Just get what you need , the dream isn't usually worth it ,anyone who buys a 3080/90 and connects it to a random ass 1080p needs his head sorting, your monitor should cost at least half the price of your GPU to make sense.* Upgrade hemmingstamp!*



Never!
I just don't like the feeling of being shafted, and that's the reason I stay clear of new tech for at least for a couple of years.
If a bargain is to be had then fair enough. Blame my parents.




theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nvidia ,buy arm, imagine the lobbying going on in a few ,not one country.



Another institution gone. Not going down well with the Brit / Japan trade negotiations allegedly.


----------



## chris.london (Aug 17, 2020)

medi01 said:


> 3090 might be used to create tier above 80ti, but cheaper than Titan (which is 2.5k for RTX by the way)
> Going straight to 2k bucks is a bit harsh, though, 1500-ish would be right within milking reach.


It is going to cost $1400-1500. The best custom cards will cost $1800+. It is not great, but it is also not the end of the world. 2 years, 20% price increase is not terrible - if the card delivers. There are rumours that even the 3070 will surpass the 2080ti, and if that is true, this will be one of the better Geforce generations.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 17, 2020)

chris.london said:


> It is going to cost $1400-1500. The best custom cards will cost $1800+. It is not great, but it is also not the end of the world. 2 years, 20% price increase is not terrible - if the card delivers. There are rumours that even the 3070 will surpass the 2080ti, and if that is true*, this will be one of the better Geforce generations.*



Until the generation after the upcoming one. All your money are belong to us......


----------



## blazed (Aug 17, 2020)

Of course, Nvidia can charge whatever they want. But it wasn't so long ago that they had irritated consumers in relation to pricing related to bitcoin as well as the underwhelming initial release of RTX. Of course, that gave AMD some opportunities. However, it could be much much worse this time, because if they get too greedy, they will also have to contend with Intel GPU's coming next year AND the PS5 and XBOX Series X coming at the end of this year. 

At the very least, if I was in the market for gaming related hardware, I would take a wait and see approach. Nvidia may indeed start off with high prices, but you could also see them back peddle as well, if they realize they are losing market share.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 17, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Some random dude posts a random price tag that he pulled out of his... and suddenly bunch of folks jump the ngreedia train like it's set in stone.
> We all know Jensen makes last minute calls when it comes to pricing. We don't even know if 3090 or whatever it's called even exists.
> Two weeks until announcement. We'll find out soon enough.


Some of us do. The 3090 does exist and it's going to be a 24GB card. The 3080 is a 10GB card. Those are cards that will launch initially.


----------



## Blue4130 (Aug 17, 2020)

That's in line with what the 2080ti costs here in China. Hardware is always more here.


----------



## RainingTacco (Aug 17, 2020)

AMD has absolutely no response in the highest tier, so nvidia can dictate prices. After all the top tier GPUs are luxury items bought by people who have the money and want to show off their money. If there are buyers, then nvidia will offer it.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 17, 2020)

People whinge about regional pricing for games, but I see it as only fair for different economic regions, bring it in for all hardware too.
This card will be over $3,000 AU. under the current model.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Aug 17, 2020)

If these amounts are in US$, then that would be about = $4,000.00 in AU dollars.

Which means that the only way I would buy one of these is if I won our Aus Lotto - country wide lottery

=====================================
FYI - my current card is a Gigabyte GTX1080 Ti waterforce Extreme which cost me = $1755.00 AU about 3 years ago !!!


----------



## Krzych (Aug 17, 2020)

Blue4130 said:


> View attachment 165863
> That's in line with what the 2080ti costs here in China. Hardware is always more here.



Took long enough


----------



## IopaNalop (Aug 17, 2020)

Why not 4000 USD? We all could be millionaires with a Geforce 3090 at our fingertips.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 17, 2020)

MDWiley said:


> They are out of their skulls if they think $2000 is remotely acceptable for a gaming GPU. I don’t care why it’s expensive. We should always demand reasonable pricing. $1000+ is offensively high, let alone $2000.



It does happen though sadly, when AMD launched the R9 295X2 it took the performance crown (in the games that actually scaled with Crossfire), but then it also turned your room into a sauna and gave you a sun tan whilst you gamed.

Cost? *$1500 back in 2014.*


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Aug 18, 2020)

Depending what I get for selling my 2080Ti...

I just might pull the trigger on it.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 18, 2020)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> Depending what I get for selling my 2080Ti...
> 
> I just might pull the trigger on it.


what you get depends on when you sell.


----------



## techguymaxc (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m confused as to how this continues to occur with every product launch? Do you all have no memory, or am I just the only one that pays attention enough to notice that every time a new product is close to launch, someone discovers an alleged price from a foreign retailer and attempts to convert to USD.
News flash: the price you see mentioned in this news post is listed in Chinese Yuan. Anyone care to guess what 2080 Ti cards sell for in China?  If you guessed the price listed in this news post you’re the winner!


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 18, 2020)

If that's true, then a big FU nGreedia.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 18, 2020)

Same routine, pretend that these are leaks but Nvidia are just testing the waters.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 18, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> It does happen though sadly, when AMD launched the R9 295X2 it took the performance crown (in the games that actually scaled with Crossfire), but then it also turned your room into a sauna and gave you a sun tan whilst you gamed.
> 
> Cost? *$1500 back in 2014.*



Given the power envelope leak, and the move to the 12-pin, i think this is a similar scenario.


----------



## watzupken (Aug 18, 2020)

If the price of the top end card is getting bumped up again by Nvidia, then it is possible that Nvidia is going to bump up pricing of the rest of the tiers. Despite the price, I am sure they will still be able to sell them well enough because there will be people out there who are willing to spend this sort of money to get the cutting edge technology. 

Having said that, I hope that AMD and Intel will be able to bring competition back into the GPU space. From the current 1199 MSRP for the RTX 2080 Ti, to this rumored price of the RTX 3090, it is a steep jump. I feel Nvidia is trying to capitalize on the lack of competition now to sell this as high as possible. After all, if they are trying to acquire ARM, they will need a lot of money to do so.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Aug 18, 2020)

Lisa Su just had to be rushed to hospital with a terminal laughing fit. Moronic if true. Big Navi looking good.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 18, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> You are technically wrong simply because of the fact that the 2080ti managed to sell relatively well so the climate allows such pricing, I've said this many times before, the prices are set by consumers. And by the looks of things, there is room for yet another price hike it seems.
> 
> 600 series Kepler was probably the last time that happened, ever since then an increase in performance was associated with a price hike as well, larger or smaller.



It's the truth, I mean go at newegg and look for the 2080ti available, there is nothing in stock, all sold out, yeah we can blame the pandemia but they were all sold out around $2000 and that was 2080ti. The only thing that can bring prices down is the competition and boycot as last resource, think about, high end cards like 3090 were sold few years ago for $499.

And the same thing happened to mobiles, top end mobiles used to be $299 then came apple and changed that with prices around $999, others see that and say "hey we will sell high end phones for that price too". The problem is that people buy those expensive phones, reason they charge a lot.

I never bought a high end phone or gpu for that matter. It makes no sense if you are a cost/benefit person like me.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 18, 2020)

robert3892 said:


> The price for existing RTX2080ti cards have been too high. I really hope AMD can release a video card with better performance than an RTX 2080ti at a much lower cost next month. If so I feel gamers will migrate to AMD not because AMD is much better but because they are more reasonable in cost.


That's a wild dream at this point, I would just be happy if it came within 15% at this point at a much lower price point.  I would probably pick that up over the top end just because the price was so high (if the rumors are true).


erocker said:


> Current prices of 2080ti's are laughable and this card replacing it, with a price increase, in this current economy? Nvidia stock: SELL. In all seriousness, I would hope high prices would backfire on Nvidia, though it probably won't.
> 
> Fingers crossed AMD gives them actual competition this time around.


That's what I am begging for at this point.  Something close to top end this round so we can have some actual options and some better prices.




Fluffmeister said:


> It does happen though sadly, when AMD launched the R9 295X2 it took the performance crown (in the games that actually scaled with Crossfire), but then it also turned your room into a sauna and gave you a sun tan whilst you gamed.
> 
> Cost? *$1500 back in 2014.*


But that was a dual GPU card which meant two R9 290X's.  I felt like at least back then the argument was 2 top tier GPU's for the high price.  Now whether it was a good value, that is pretty obviously no since you could basically get 3 R9 290X's for that price (I mean that's exactly what I did).  However that was in response to Nvidia's Titan Z at $3000 MSRP (Being that it had more performance at half the price).  Either way though they were stupidly priced even compared to their own cards they offered unless space was a concern.

Meh, something from the Nvidia camp this year is what's replacing the current Titan so I am hoping it wont be beyond $1500 for at least a reference model.


----------



## watzupken (Aug 18, 2020)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> Depending what I get for selling my 2080Ti...
> 
> I just might pull the trigger on it.



At this point, it will be difficult to sell previous gen cards at a high price. Not that it is not possible, but I am sure most people are waiting to see the cost and performance of the next gen card before making any purchase decision. Unless you are willing to let the card go at a lower price to make the deal more attractive, otherwise the resale market may be quieter than usual.



RainingTacco said:


> AMD has absolutely no response in the highest tier, so nvidia can dictate prices. After all the top tier GPUs are luxury items bought by people who have the money and want to show off their money. If there are buyers, then nvidia will offer it.


Top end cards like the RTX 2080 Ti don't sell in large numbers as compared to mid range cards. While the premium they command seems high, the complexity of the board and chip itself accounts for quite a bit of the cost to produce it. If Big Navi is able to hit the RTX 3080/ 3070 kind of performance level at a lower price point, Nvidia will need to respond with some sort of price cut or performance boost to remain competitive.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 18, 2020)

Umm, does nvidia know what's going on in the world? LOL I think they are in their own bubble. Who right now with covid-19 still going around and worse in most states are going to shell out $2k? Look at the unemployment. smh. 
Nvidia has billions I'm sure they can cut off $1,000 off that price same goes for the 3080, 3070, etc. They all need to take a price cut. I'm guessing $800 for the 3080 and maybe $500 for the 3070. I want the 3070 but it needs to be cheaper if they really want to sell a lot of units.  This also goes for AMD and their Zen 3 whatever prices they are thinking they need to come down more.


----------



## TheUn4seen (Aug 18, 2020)

First of all, the price quoted in the article isn't far off current 2080ti prices in China. Secondly, this would be very expensive, but how often do you buy a GPU? I bought a 1080ti cursing it's price and changed it to 2080ti only because I got a really good deal on it. If not for that, I'd still be using the 1080ti (on a 4k/120Hz screen, no less) with no pressure to upgrade. Two thousand USD is a lot, but still less than some people spend on cigarettes or alcohol in two-three years.
Remember, it's you, the consumers, who set the prices. Manufacturers only set them to the maximum you allow.


----------



## ppn (Aug 18, 2020)

titan TU RTX costs 2499 at launch, this being the full Ampere chip 5376 or slightly cut 5248 Cuda with double the amount of memory 1999 is cheaper now 25% faster.

3080 Ti 12GB 5210 Cuda $999 backported 10nm sounds good, next gen in 2022.


----------



## Pumper (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, nvidia's market value doubled since 2000 series release, so might as well double the GPU prices, right?


----------



## ppn (Aug 18, 2020)

Where do you get the idea of double prices when titan RTX was 2499, and this 1999 is the replacement, 20% cheaper 25% faster. 8nm is 10+, titan RTX was designed for 10nm back ported to 16.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 18, 2020)

ppn said:


> titan TU RTX costs 2499 at launch, this being the full Ampere chip 5376 or slightly cut 5248 Cuda with double the amount of memory 1999 is cheaper now 25% faster.
> 
> 3080 Ti 12GB 5210 Cuda $999 backported 10nm sounds good, next gen in 2022.



3090 ti.


----------



## medi01 (Aug 18, 2020)

So why are people so worked up about $1k+ GPUs pretty please?
Do you know what % of the market goes to cards that expensive? 
*Less than ONE PERCENT*.

Mass gaming market ends with 2070s (inclusive).



chris.london said:


> There are rumours that even the 3070 will surpass the 2080ti, and if that is true, this will be one of the better Geforce generations.


The labels are meaningless. Whether or not "faster than 2080Ti" 3070 is good, will depend on its price.

But remember, when you spend more, you save more.
Somehow.
Huang said that, it's gotta be true.


----------



## john_ (Aug 18, 2020)

Recus said:


> I meant 3990X.


Yes I know you meant 3990X. And there are benchmarks where it beats a dual 8280 setup. So, I guess there are more benchmarks where it annihilates a single 8280 that sells for $10000.
Your example proves the opposite of what you try to say.








> Anyway if 3090 is $2000 let's say RDNA2 will be $1200 and everyone will say how cheat it is though $1200 for 2080 Ti is too expensive?



At Tom's the "Just buy it" site that Intel and Nvidia *LOVE*, there is an article about 3090 where some people came to the conclusion that the author tries to justify a $1999 price based on the expected performance. I have seen another article in another site where a $1999 was described as amazing if the card was coming with 24GB of RAM because before you needed about $2500. That price was for the Titan of course, but the author tried to pass the idea that someone will be able to buy soon a card with 24GB of RAM 20% cheaper. 

For about, how many, 8 years? I am saying that Titan was created because Nvidia needed higher price points to keep clear from APUs that where eventually going to become strong enough to completely kill the low end market and threaten the low-mid range market. Like what happened with audio, but not at the same scale. Now after all those years we have moved to a $1200 price point for the top card and we are looking for a $1499 to $1999 for the next top model. 

New people in PCs do not know that 15 years ago the next top model would have 100% extra performance at the same $500 price. The more we move forward the more people look at prices of $600, $800, $1000, $1500, $2000.... and think that those prices are justified, because they offer more performance and features compared to the previous model. Tech press, youtubers, companies try to pass that mentality and they are succeeding. So yes. With people educated or should I say mislead that a new model with higher performance justifies a higher price, if AMD offers a card at $1200 that beats the 2080 Ti, it will be considered a value product.

That's also the reason why SLI and Crossfire died. Who would have payed $1999 for the 3090 if he could SLi two 2080's and get the same performance for probably a little over half of the price?



medi01 said:


> So why are people so worked up about $1k+ GPUs pretty please?
> Do you know what % of the market goes to cards that expensive?
> *Less than ONE PERCENT*.
> 
> Mass gaming market ends with 2070s (inclusive).



They where 0% in the past. In even older times the "over $700" GPUs where 0%. 
The thing is that, the higher price point for the top model leaves more room to move upwards the prices for the lower models. If the top model comes close to $2000, the second top model will move over $1000. In a few years that xx70 model will be selling for $800.


----------



## ratirt (Aug 18, 2020)

$2k for a card huh? I think this time around I will go for a PS5 or an Xbox to play a game and by a decent TV which for me will have more use and still save money.


----------



## medi01 (Aug 18, 2020)

AMD is so silent, but everything we've learnt about Ampere so far hints at another Fermi situation, this time it's not brilliant solution to hardware problem, but different far process that gives AMD natural edge.



john_ said:


> They where 0% in the past. In even older times the "over $700" GPUs where 0%.


I suspect the "cards that majority of people find obnoxiously priced" were close to "somewhat below 1%" for quite a while. Buying habbits do not change so quickly.

Note that price going up is somewhat "natural". What was not that natural and what NV has found out was that if you label faster card with the same number, people not figure out it's a trap and go for it, on hand:

1) Drooling over "omg, look xx70 is so much faster than last gen"
2) But forgetting "but it's also much more expensive".

Truly, brilliant marketing, Steve Jobs levels of pwning customers.




john_ said:


> For about, how many, 8 years? I am saying that Titan was created because Nvidia needed higher price points to keep clear from APUs that where eventually going to become strong enough to completely kill the low end market and threaten the low-mid range market. Like what happened with audio, but not at the same scale. Now after all those years we have moved to a $1200 price point for the top card and we are looking for a $1499 to $1999 for the next top model.


If you are selling oversized chips at a premium (even though it is only 1% of the market, that's 8% of the gaming GPU revenue for NV, mind you) it makes sense to have even bigger chip and harvest lesser dudes (80Ti) off it.


----------



## Grigor (Aug 18, 2020)

13,000 CNY in chinese market normally means 1,299~1,399 USD in US market, just the convention
A brand new 2080Ti is 9,000 CNY now in China, and was 11~12K CNY at launch


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't have a lot of faith in this rumour but if it's true then it will truly be for Nvidia to milk the top 1%.

Game developers aren't likely to spend significant time or money developing assets and features that only work on a tiny fraction of the market. They'll do what they always do and target the most popular systems which will be the Playstation and XBox, with minor consideration for people with faster hardware. They won't develop special graphical features that can only run on a 3090, it'll simply be the same as it has always been - if the game targets 4K30 you'll get higher framerates. If the game engine has to compromise on draw distance, or resolution, you'll get to push those sliders back up again.

People have always been willing to pay a premium for that, but when the baseline is a PS5 or XSX then you're already getting highly-affordable, raytraced, high-def experiences. Both new consoles are targeting 4K60 and Nvidia's target gaming market - people who want a _better-than-console _experience - aren't going to keep paying exponentially more money for diminishingly smaller improvements over the baseline. We basically know at this point the spec of the RDNA2 chips powering both consoles and when it's basically a 3700X and an overclocked 5700 with bonus RDNA2 architecture; Those aren't $2000 parts.


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2020)

I love threads like this, it's mentioned in the title all that its a RUMOR yet everyone loses (corrected there for you @Caring1  ) their minds (I'm sure there's a meme for that one)...  Why not just chill relax and wait for the cards to come out??  If it does cost $2000/£2000 for a card so be it, just don't buy it   You don't have to do you?

It's a bit like all of the crap that's around these days (gotta love social media... not..)  Everyone's the first to jump on the train of I must have a voice and such moan or whatever, but if everyone still goes and buys the product then it makes no never mind.  If people literally stopped buying the things they moaned about you'd be damn sure of things might actually change, well you'd like to think anyways...

I hate having to pay the prices that certain things are, I mean where the heck did the prices jump up three times for a top tier card?? (for example)  If anything happens with the competition and then Nvidia looses out, they'll have to change their tune..  They might well give them away for reviews on Youtube and even then if they get slapped for being the price of a leg, arm and kidney, things might actually change but only if people like us don't buy them...  Just like whether or not a film is a flop or a success it has to make a killing to be considered good..  Its such a sad state of affairs 

I'm glad I grabbed my 1080 Ti's when I did, I can't honestly understand why I'd spend more on running anything right now, even with triple panel 1080P monitors..  I hate 1080P but it can save some cash at some points 

Remember though guys after this pointless rant like a lot of my posts, relax, chill and be civil..  Moaning and being crappy to anyone else ain't going to change a damn thing sadly..  I really wish things where different but sadly the way of this world is at the moment, it's just not.


----------



## Bones (Aug 18, 2020)

Have to admit that "Price" is insane.

I know ATM it's just a rumor and we have to remember at this point it's just that, nothing else but I can already say I woudn't buy one. Back when I bought the 2 cards I have now (Radeon VII) I simply coudn't justify spending at least if not more than double the price for a card that would only beat the cheaper ones I got by a few measily percentage points at most and that was with things I probrably woudn't have noticed the difference anyway.
Grabbed two for about the same or slightly cheaper than a 2080 in the end so I have one that's in use and the other as a back up.

So....
If the card and price is worth it to you and your useage, of course you can get one but if not I'd find something different like I did.

Just bear in mind the actual price of these isn't set just yet and also remember you still have the power of the wallet to cast your "Vote" if you don't like the pricing - I cast mine back when I bought the two cards I've got at least and TBH I don't see the need to replace these anytime soon.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 18, 2020)

phill said:


> its a RUMOR yet everyone looses their minds ...


And loses?
My mind is loose enough.


----------



## RobJoy (Aug 18, 2020)

As usual every release, this is a "sample pricing" leak, so Nvidia and manufacturers see how OK the pricing lies with the people.
If it is generally accepted, the cards will be released using this price.
If there is an outcry, the prices will be lowered a bit.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> In current climate even $1000 is too much for GPU now if the rumoured $2000 is correct then just forget about it.



Yeah made me look at your avatar

They can


----------



## john_ (Aug 18, 2020)

phill said:


> I love threads like this, it's mentioned in the title all that its a RUMOR yet everyone looses their minds (I'm sure there's a meme for that one)... Why not just chill relax and wait for the cards to come out?? If it does cost $2000/£2000 for a card so be it, just don't buy it  You don't have to do you?


You probably don't understand how forums work. 
The whole fun is about rumors where everyone can be right or wrong. When 3090 comes out, there will be no fun. Opinions would be mostly based on real facts, meaning that most wil have the same or very similar opinions. There is no fun in that


----------



## Melvis (Aug 18, 2020)

So almost the cost of a new car here in Australia? right......

Only for the rich and dumb


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Aug 18, 2020)

Does it really matter?

The 3090 will only make up about 3% of Nvidia's entire Ampere GPU sales in terms of units sold but considerably more in profit margin, and for those willing to spend $2k on a GPU,  we have to accept the fact that $2k is nothing to them, chump change, beer money.

Nvidia simply want to fleece them for as much as possible.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 18, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Unless the ARM sale goes through..........
> 
> Then another, then another, then another..........



Looking like it's Onnnn, damn



techguymaxc said:


> I’m confused as to how this continues to occur with every product launch? Do you all have no memory, or am I just the only one that pays attention enough to notice that every time a new product is close to launch, someone discovers an alleged price from a foreign retailer and attempts to convert to USD.
> News flash: the price you see mentioned in this news post is listed in Chinese Yuan. Anyone care to guess what 2080 Ti cards sell for in China?  If you guessed the price listed in this news post you’re the winner!


Genius, now I know this I'm sorted.
Soo just to check I have it.

When a new part is due people speculate and create rumours.

Is this a new thing, I like it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 18, 2020)

wow. if it's true then the price is beyond my comprehension.
It's very ok NVIDIA, bring it on.. LMAO.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 18, 2020)

The Quim Reaper said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> The 3090 will only make up about 3% of Nvidia's entire Ampere GPU sales in terms of units sold but considerably more in profit margin, and for those willing to spend $2k on a GPU,  we have to accept the fact that $2k is nothing to them, chump change, beer money.
> 
> Nvidia simply want to fleece them for as much as possible.



I do love these sorts of threads, it's full of funny first world problems.

Do I buy myself a car or a halo graphics card? Damn you Nvidia!!!1


----------



## ppn (Aug 18, 2020)

I yearn to see some Mitx builds with 2x 3090 single slots WC + 11900K sli in under 10liter case,  400+400+400 watt water cooled system, 1,2kw tight fit. Yeah.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2020)

They probably have 10 cards to sell at launch and it will be out of stock in .000001 seconds. lol IF this is true.. haha I just hope I can afford a 3060 6-8gb card.. or my 2070 holds out until 4000 series cards. Trust me when I do upgrade it will have a life cycle of around 6 months.. lol That's what happened with my 2070 before the Supers came out... or what it felt like...


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 18, 2020)

It's probably a good idea to react to a price rumor, otherwise Jensen will have no idea what to throw out at the live announcement?  Gotta help the man out a little.  Blizzard already had an awkward moment; we can't afford to have the now biggest tech giant CEO go on stage and announce a LOW LOW price of $3000 for the very best in gaming graphics.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 18, 2020)

It seems Nvidia is backing down on that $2k price, now they say $1399, still high though. If that is true then I almost got it right, I said $1299, 








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Surfaces on Userbenchmark, Rocks 19Gbps Memory Clock
					

NVIDIA's second fastest "Ampere" graphics card to launch this year, the GeForce RTX 3080, surfaced on the Userbenchmark database. Hardware Leaks (aka @_rogame) fished out several juicy details about the card that will be positioned right below the flagship RTX 3090 (RTX 2080 Ti successor) that's...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




More here, https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3090-flagship-graphics-card-rumored-cost-1399-us/


----------



## Grigor (Aug 18, 2020)

Metroid said:


> It seems Nvidia is backing down on that $2k price, now they say $1399, still high though. If that is true then I almost got it right, I said $1299,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1399 will match the Chinese pricing, the 2080Ti was12K~13K at launch in chinese market. shits like this should stop using direct conversion. the whole english tech news circle go crazy on the 14K pricing is driving me nuts


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks at my 5700XT in my current setup.  Yeah, I'm good.   That's a no for me dog.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 18, 2020)

Metroid said:


> It seems Nvidia is backing down on that $2k price, now they say $1399, still high though. If that is true then I almost got it right, I said $1299,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is right about anything yet.


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> And loses?
> My mind is loose enough.


My mind was loose and I've corrected my English...  



john_ said:


> You probably don't understand how forums work.
> The whole fun is about rumors where everyone can be right or wrong. When 3090 comes out, there will be no fun. Opinions would be mostly based on real facts, meaning that most wil have the same or very similar opinions. There is no fun in that


I know how the forums work but 8 pages of 'opinions' on something that wasn't even concrete seems a little crazy to me...  But hey, it's just me!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 19, 2020)

The mob need no excuse to go on a rampage, hopefully they get offended by real issues too.



AsRock said:


> Yeah made me look at your avatar
> 
> They can



Also, I got into a super exciting convo with a mod who said my flipping the bird avatar wasn't acceptable.

How times change.


----------



## Reverb256 (Aug 19, 2020)

Well... I'll just consider a 3090 to be a TITAN equivalent, then.  
Priceerformance ratio blowout (in a bad way).


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 19, 2020)

The funny thing is, if its true we will be prepared, but lets say its "only" 1680 dollars, then we should be relieved right? and Nvidia will looks like the goodguy again....

Its like a reverse thing fanboys did/do to AMD where they hype up upcomming products to rediculous levels just so when its released it can only be a dissapointment and they can crap all over it when objectively it can be a very good product.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 19, 2020)

phill said:


> 'opinions' on something that wasn't even concrete seems a little crazy to me...



Oh I dunno, I think the topic should get at least 7/10 for entertainment value. After all many have had a good laugh at the rumoured prices at least. (Some cried)


----------



## okbuddy (Aug 19, 2020)

just $2000 you got 24gb vram, that's a steal


----------



## medi01 (Aug 19, 2020)

The Quim Reaper said:


> The 3090 will only make up about 3% of Nvidia's entire Ampere GPU sales in terms of units sold


2080Ti is under 1%, why would 3090 more than triple it?


----------



## Wshlist (Aug 19, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Performance is going forward. Engineering and technology is being pushed to the max. Besides the price I really don't know what to complain about. Maybe you should apply to be Nvidia engineer and let us see what you come up with?


Or in other words: It's so expensive because they need to pay the engineers so those are able to afford a nvidia card. It's the new 'nvidia-personnel-only edition'. then.


----------



## AndroidBR (Aug 19, 2020)

Sad thing is the stupid fanboys with deeps pockets (or in serious debt) will continue to buy these overpriced aberrations.
Why do these companies feel entitled to these abusive high retail prices?
Because fools will line up to buy them.
Same thing with ammunition being sold 5 or 6 times their normal prices.
Same thing for $1200 smartphones that people "upgrade" every year just to brag about having the latest and greatest to their friends and family.
It's ridiculous to see people do stupid $h*t like that, justifying the asking price and literally f*cking everything up for everyone else.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 19, 2020)

right ... oh well, i will take whatever team red can put out after the RX 5700 XT then ... as long as the price is right, no benchmark no numbers will make me want a 2k$ 3090 or a 1.5k$ 3080 (2080Ti is ~ 1.5k$ already for me )

for now my 1070 suffice, even a RX 5700 XT would be an upgrade.



Thiago said:


> Same thing for $1200 smartphones that people "upgrade" every year just to brag about having the latest and greatest to their friends and family.
> It's ridiculous to see people do stupid $h*t like that, justifying the asking price and literally f*cking everything up for everyone else.


exactly ... well this is why i have a 399$ smartphone that can hold a candle to a 1200$ one in term of build quality .... in term of power ... errr ... ah whatever it's plenty enough already, it's a freaking phone


----------



## AndroidBR (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm enjoying Microsoft Flight Simulator on my ASUS 1070 Ti Advanced Binned at 4K 30fps myself. Paid $240 brand new on a crazy sale back mid 2018.
I will NEVER pay more than $400 for a new graphics card. And for me to invest $400 on a piece of hardware, said card must offer me at LEAST twice the performance of my current 1070 Ti for that price and include a usable RTX / ray tracing option that I can take advantage of. 
I'm using a Moto G Power that I paid $100. The one and only drawback that I can see is the lack of sharpness when taking photos, yes they are crap cameras. But I knew that when I bought the phone. Otherwise, Android 10 that it came with beats many of my friend's iPhone's 11 in terms of usability and functionality. My friend with the iPhone 11 was amazed by how fast I can multitask with Chrome. He said it works much faster than his iPhone, switching between multiple tabs and sharing things, etc. He tried to do the same and his iPhone was not allowing him to do any of the things that my Android did right in front of him. 
People are clueless and just buy stuff because it's the latest and greatest, or because it's the cool brand or because of the higher status attached to that brand. Fools...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 20, 2020)

Thiago said:


> I'm enjoying Microsoft Flight Simulator on my ASUS 1070 Ti Advanced Binned at 4K 30fps myself. Paid $240 brand new on a crazy sale back mid 2018.
> I will NEVER pay more than $400 for a new graphics card. And for me to invest $400 on a piece of hardware, said card must offer me at LEAST twice the performance of my current 1070 Ti for that price and include a usable RTX / ray tracing option that I can take advantage of.
> I'm using a Moto G Power that I paid $100. The one and only drawback that I can see is the lack of sharpness when taking photos, yes they are crap cameras. But I knew that when I bought the phone. Otherwise, Android 10 that it came with beats many of my friend's iPhone's 11 in terms of usability and functionality. My friend with the iPhone 11 was amazed by how fast I can multitask with Chrome. He said it works much faster than his iPhone, switching between multiple tabs and sharing things, etc. He tried to do the same and his iPhone was not allowing him to do any of the things that my Android did right in front of him.
> People are clueless and just buy stuff because it's the latest and greatest, or because it's the cool brand or because of the higher status attached to that brand. Fools...


my 1070 was 526chf/$ at the time .... typical Nvidia, but i didn't really pay for it (1chf/$ thanks to an home insurance )

and my 399chf/$ phone is a TCL which sparks funny comment most of the time (not that well known in Switzerland albeit them being the one that were behind Blackberry and the OEM for Alcatel although they are well known for cheap well built affordable 4k TV) and they can't believe it's a sub 400 phone with "only a 60hz AMOLED panel that is not from LG or Samsung" and "Only a snapdragon 675" while having a gorilla glass 5 back and front with a full aluminum frame 128gb base storage (384gb total atm ) 6gb RAM 64mp main shooter (that do more than well) still has a 3.5mm jack and even sport a IR blaster, ofc there is some little hiccups (mainly a few app i usually use do not work with Android 10 but that's not TCL fault, unlike one of their main feature, aka the side smartkey, being dumbed down which is now a glorified "OK google button" and the sidebar app that keep force closing for nothing, but that's trivial )

a lot of brand are thinking themselves of going the "Apple's way" and think it's a good idea ...


----------



## Palladium (Aug 21, 2020)

I can easily afford a $2000 card, but I had almost lost all interest in the current breed of flashy but rehashed to death AAA games to care for a $500 one, let alone $2000. The only games that grab my fancy in this past few years are retro, indies and Switch.


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 21, 2020)

No matter if you can wipe your arse with money or not, if you buy a graphic card for $2000 equivalent, you are a retard.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2020)

Blergh, no please. At this rate the price/performance ratios will be fixed even between generations. I'm still looking for a used <€100 card.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 21, 2020)

I feel bad for the people still trying to offload 2080 Ti's for $900 - $1100.  The high failure rate during introduction and continued reports even until now do not help resale either.  I would like to be a first adopter for Ampere, but the risks and price has to make sense.


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 21, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> No matter if you can wipe your arse with money or not, if you buy a graphic card for $2000 equivalent, you are a retard.



Let's mind the blanket statements here. I can think of someone I know right off the bat that would be all over the $2k card if it truly has 24gb of memory on it.


----------



## r9 (Aug 22, 2020)

For me just 3090 for $2000 won't cut it, I'm waiting for the gold-plated and decorated with diamonds version.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 22, 2020)

r9 said:


> For me just 3090 for $2000 won't cut it, I'm waiting for the gold-plated and decorated with diamonds version.


G.Skill, we await your move. You can do eet.


----------



## xrror (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeay stagnation. It sucks when when you're no longer the target market. Crypto and GPU mining sadly accelerated the shift by about 5 years for video card makers to focus on HPC instead of gaming - I also think that 4K gaming and VR got the shaft and are now perma-f*cked due to the crypto sinkhole. VR will have to come to age on mobile devices now instead of PC because of it, and honestly that itself may be enough to kill it again.

GPU's are being designed HPC first now (max profit center) - and then cut to the bone TDP for mobile parts second. Performance gaming is a marketing spun 3rd where they try and convince you that paying the same $400 today for a 2060 Super is somehow a worthy upgrade from the over-inflated $400 you paid in 2016 for a GTX 1070. Yea that 13% is sure an upgrade you waited 4 years for. Radeon 5700XT at least gets you around 1080Ti when the drivers don't blow up. But that's still not a slam dunk "next generation of performance."

We're losing new generations of gamers to mobile phones and tablets. PC gaming still had a hook where IF ... if you were okay with dealing with Windows etc. and were open to messing with things out of the box (like mods to games) that hey ignoring the cost of the base PC itself (maybe subsidized by parents) if you spent out $400 investment in the PC vs. saving for the latest gen console - you had absolute performance dominance over any other platform. You put up with the cost/complication of PC gaming because PC could provide the definitive gaming experience for a given title.

Now days if an actual upgrade for a GPU costs greater than $700 - which I mean a performance upgrade greater than 50% from 5 years ago... screw it. It might as well not exist.
It's a fail to me when you spend $500+ for a 2070Super which is THE SAME perf as a 1080Ti from 2017. RTX ray-tracing will only be relevant when it can perform.
You have a generation of gamers who can justify spending that $700+ on a new mobile device rather than some old archaic PC box that did them no favors growing up because that crap was too expensive.

It's pretty pathetic when yes mobile market has become the dominate market vs traditional desktop PC's. Yea because what is there to draw people "away" or should I say give up portability for a desktop? It used to be AFFORDABLE performance. But if the only things you hear about that are better than your current IGP or overTDPed dGPU with cheezed VRAM cost over $1000 PER PART then I don't blame people for writing off desktop gaming.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 22, 2020)

r9 said:


> For me just 3090 for $2000 won't cut it, I'm waiting for the gold-plated and decorated with diamonds version.



Well indeed, no one really needs a watch made of platinum and diamands just to tell the time, but it doesn't mean there isn't a market for them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah, uhhh, did Nvidia get the memo or not about the number of people out of work? Nearly every country’s economy is in the toilet right now. $1,800 video cards are just not going to cut it.  The numbers of people able and willing to shell out that amount of money for a GPU is far less than they were last generation.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

Titan in 2013: "WTF, 999USD/EUR for a damn graphics card? Oh hell no!"
2080 Ti in 2018: "1200USD/EUR, well, it's not that bad"
This with the 2000USD/EUR pricing, the same people will buy these like sheep. And I thought that people buying over 1000EUR/USD smartphones are idiots..


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi,
Not sure anyone realizes the titan rtx is 2400.us


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure anyone realizes the titan rtx is 2400.us


Even an enthusiast gamer won't buy it because it's just pure waste of money. 2080 Ti does everything it does, just a little cut-down version.

I found it weird that some people actually bought Titan X (P or Xp) since the difference between 1080 Ti and those are so small, few shaders and 1GB VRAM & 32bit more bandwith.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, uhhh, did Nvidia get the memo or not about the number of people out of work? Nearly every country’s economy is in the toilet right now. $1,800 video cards are just not going to cut it.  The numbers of people able and willing to shell out that amount of money for a GPU is far less than they were last generation.



I agree with what you say, but at the same time more and more youngsters in the developed world are forgoing kids altogether, and $1800 (or the more recent quoted $1300) is chump change versus the costs of raising a kid. The market is there.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 24, 2020)

From reddit:


----------



## medi01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Titan in 2013: "WTF, 999USD/EUR for a damn graphics card? Oh hell no!"
> 2080 Ti in 2018: "1200USD/EUR, well, it's not that bad"
> This with the 2000USD/EUR pricing, the same people will buy these like sheep. And I thought that people buying over 1000EUR/USD smartphones are idiots..


Why skip RTX Titanfor 2500?

2k for 3080Ti is cheap. I hope it's 2.2k.


----------

